# Formular Script



## Revolution (17. Aug 2003)

Hallo.
Ich bin ein ziemlicher noob in Java, ich brauche aber ein Script und da ich so gut wie kein Java kann, hab ich gedacht, ich schau mal vorbei.

Wie Ihr vieleicht wisst, funktionieren HTML Formulare nicht bei dem MS Internet Explorer.

Kann ich das mit einem java Script ausgleichen?
Also könnt ihr mir ein kleines Script erstellen, das dieses Forumal mit Sicherheit an eine gewünschte email Adresse schickt?
Oder wisst Ihr wo es sowas gibt?

Antwort wäre klasse!

THX


----------



## bummerland (17. Aug 2003)

Sorry, aber sdas ist ein Java-Forum und kein Javascript-Forum. Da bist du hier an der falschen Adresse.
Mit Javascript kann man, soweit ich weiss, keine Emails verschicken. Eine Lösung des Problems wäre vielleicht die Verwendung eines Applets.


----------



## bummerland (25. Aug 2003)

*schieb*


----------



## TheBaD (28. Aug 2003)

Ich würde das ganze mit php machen...

http://www.php-free.de/Detailed/722.html
http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7801

oder einfach mal mit google weitersuchen.


----------

